# Anyone need crew for the NBYA Topgun Regatta in Newport?



## Clancy (Mar 9, 2009)

If you are looking for crew for this regatta, my husband and I will be in the Newport area that week and would love to crew for you. We're J-24 sailors with many years experience racing. I've always driven but am also good at tactics and mast (foredeck depending on strength/boat involved) while the husband is great at pit, flying the chute and general muscle jobs. If interested, please contact us at;
[email protected]

We would really like to be on the same boat together.
Thanks.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Clancy said:


> If you are looking for crew for this regatta, my husband and I will be in the Newport area that week and would love to crew for you. We're J-24 sailors with many years experience racing. I've always driven but am also good at tactics and mast (foredeck depending on strength/boat involved) while the husband is great at pit, flying the chute and general muscle jobs. If interested, please contact us at;
> [email protected]
> 
> We would really like to be on the same boat together.
> Thanks.


Ya know, I was hoping to find some crew for this regatta! I'll send you a note. My boat is a 30 foot Scampi 30 MK-IV.


----------

